# Stumbling



## bennibunny (Jul 2, 2011)

When I got home from work tonight, Maci, my newest addition, was lying in the front of her cage, and didn't respond when I walked up to her. Knowing she's been kind of scared, I let her out and she started hopping around. But it wasn't a normal hop - she looked like a stumbling drunk. She'd make a few hops, then fall over.
Because I was concerned, and it was at 8:30 PM, I took her to the emergency vet in town. Before going, I noticed she had not been drinking water or eating her pellets. Of course, the emergency vet is not a rabbit vet, so she did the best that she could and gave her fluids. I also received syringes to make Maci drink.
I've been making sure she's drinking and trying to make her eat as well, but I don't know what else I can do for her. She's still falling over, and swaying when she's standing and not moving. I'm making sure she's as cool as she can be (not freezing, obviously), and am trying to make her environment the least stressful it can be.
My vet isn't open until Monday, so if anyone has any thoughts, please let me know!


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmm, that sounds similar to Ty. We caught him extremely early on and brought him in to a vet the next day as soon as possible as he started late at night and it turned out that by the next day, he was only stumbling and by that night, he was pretty much normal again. But it sounds very similar with the stumbling and falling over.

Is her head tilted? Is there a possibility she could have gotten into anything toxic?


----------



## bennibunny (Jul 2, 2011)

Nope, her head isn't tilted, and she hasn't gotten into anything toxic since I've had her. 
Did the vet give any medications or anything?


----------



## bennibunny (Jul 2, 2011)

She seems to be doing a little better today - she's more active, and she's not falling over as much. But she's much more wobbly when she's just sitting still.
She's eating and drinking without me making her as well, but her poops are black, shiny, and sticky... not normal bunny poo. 
I'm still at a loss if there's anything else I can do for her?


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 2, 2011)

The only medication we recieved was an immune system booster and vitamin supplement (Called Booster, made by Heal-x) just because she didn't know if perhaps his immune system would be down due to his little episode. He was over in in around 36 hours though.

It sounds almost exactly the same as Ty (No head tilt, nothing toxic), and we never did ever get an answer on what happened. She suspected a stroke or maybe a pinched nerve or something, but it has not had any lasting effects. As a matter of fact, during out rabbit hopping event yesterday, I just let him out to walk around since he's been a little more confined while we were monitoring, and he actually went and started jumping the course exactly the same as usual, so he's completely back to normal except for some weight loss. 

Hopefully you're girl will recover the same. Perhaps it was just an isolated event like it was with us.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 2, 2011)

ray:


----------



## bennibunny (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much, Kipcha, you have made me feel a lot better about this. 
I've been watching her, and she has stopped falling over. She's still wobbly, but she's getting annoyed at me trying to make sure she's not going to fall over, and has given me pretty clear signs that she'd like me to stop hovering. Hopefully soon she'll be tearing around the place like I'm pretty sure she'd like to be doing now (if I hadn't put her in her cage to prevent her from overdoing it...)


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 3, 2011)

The fact that she is not falling over is definitely a good sign! I'm so glad to hear she's recovering great and hopefully it will be the same as Ty, just getting over it pretty much on their own and getting more annoyed at the constant watching from worried slaves 

Had she been binkying a little more excitedly perhaps? I'm convinced perhaps it's just a pinched nerve or something, in both our cases since they recover so quickly, our vet just said to keep an eye out for if it ever happens again but she doubts it will. Just make sure to give her plenty of veggies and keep her weight up, Ty's dropped pretty quick (Although I think it was mainly pouting because he wasn't getting out nearly as much as normal  )

Ty and I send your girl healing thoughts!


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 3, 2011)

How is she doing today?


----------



## massie777 (Jul 3, 2011)

To me it sounds like it might be EC but a slight case of it. We had a rabbit in the rescue that was also wobbly and falling over. We started her on all the meds you would for EC or Head tilt and it did go away. I would really get her seen on monday and maybe they can put up some medication for you. hope she gets better


----------



## bennibunny (Jul 3, 2011)

She's still not 100%, but she's so much better now than she was Friday night. She's alert, very curious about her surroundings, and excited to be out of her cage and hopping around. She's also being kind of bossy to me, and I think I'm in for another Benni-type personality. She's still shaking, though. She doesn't seem to be able to control that.
I just realized that Monday is a holiday so the vet probably won't be open. But I will be taking her in this week so that I can do whatever needs to be done, and get her started on meds if she needs to be on them.


----------



## bennibunny (Jul 3, 2011)

Also, if it _is_ EC, is it okay for her to be in the same room as my other bunnies? Right now, the other two are in the living room and she's in my room, but I might be switching up their living situation. I do have enough space for them to continue living in separate rooms, but I'd just like to know for future reference.
Thanks!


----------



## CB Millicent (Jul 4, 2011)

My bun did the exact same thing a few days after coming home from her spaying surgery. We took her to the vet and had blood done for EC and lead, and she had a course of Metacam and Panacure. It's been several months and she is still wobbly and can't periscope. However, her GI system is fine and no other problems. She is as happy as can be and plays in the yard daily--even binkys at times. 
We never did find out what it was, and I'm sad that she's a little handicapped, but she has an excellent quality of life and is very happy. I hope your bun improves, but if not, she can still have a good life. We just had to install a ramp with rails so she can hop out of her cage safely.


----------

